# Pakistan's ISI Supporting the Taliban



## AWP (Mar 25, 2009)

This is no shock to anyone that follows Afghanistan past or present. I love the spin from the Pakistani government though.

I get that we are dependent on Pakistan for our logistics chain, but this shit has seriously got to stop.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090326..._pakistan_1;_ylt=AnO8lpW9BG5fa5SOKnZHGcMBS5Z4



> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – The Taliban's military campaign in southern Afghanistan is aided partly by support from operatives in Pakistan's military intelligence agency, The New York Times reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The newspaper, citing U.S. government officials, said the support for the Taliban and other militant groups was coordinated by operatives in the S Wing of Pakistan's Directorate for Inter-Services Intelligence, or ISI. The support involves money, military supplies and strategic planning guidance, said the officials, who requested anonymity.





> Pakistani officials told the Times the contacts were less threatening than portrayed by U.S. officials and were part of a strategy to maintain influence in Afghanistan in preparation for a time when U.S. forces withdraw and leave a power vacuum that Pakistan fears could be filled by nuclear archrival India.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 25, 2009)

I think I'd rather India fill the void than any of the other nuts that are trying to influence the region right now.  :uhh:


----------



## QC (Mar 26, 2009)

The question is, would they want to?  :cool:


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 26, 2009)

Two words for you guys:

*UNILATERAL ACTION*


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Invisible J said:


> The Pakistani goverment is merely making excuses for an agency which it has little to no control over.



That is exactly the problem.  Pakistan thinks they have control over their country (not to mention govt. employees), while in all reality, they don't.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 26, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That is exactly the problem.  Pakistan thinks they have control over their country (not to mention govt. employees), while in all reality, they don't.




Swat valley is a prime example..The Taliban have full control


----------



## QC (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to mention LeT.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 27, 2009)

Queens Cadet said:


> Not to mention LeT.


Very true


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 27, 2009)

The ISI is supporting the Taliban? I would never have guessed.


----------

